# Desperately need help



## britinitaly (Mar 12, 2014)

My Nan lives in Italy and has done for a couple of decades. She lives in the south and uses a well known water company they used to send people round to check the water meter once a year and they never did. Now they say that over the years my nan owes them 15,000 euro. She saw their solicitor (bias I know) and was told she has to pay within a year or they will force her to sell the house.

I just wondered if anyone had any advice or had experienced something similar. Can they force her to pay the debt given they failed to check the meter and can they force her to sell her house. Thank any help appreciated


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

How many years are we talking about? Is this just domestic water (bathing, cooking, etc.) or does she water a multi-acre olive grove? Honestly, 15000 euro is a huge number.

So, the question comes to mind: is she sure the people she is dealing with are legitimate? There is a scam going on in many parts of the US where the con artist calls or visits a home and insists that the resident owes hundreds or thousands of dollars to the gas/electric/water/whatever company and unless paid immediately service will be shut off, court case will be filed, etc. I read of one case where the con artist would even drive the resident to the bank so that he/she could withdraw cash and hand over to the con aratist who would then give them an "official receipt".


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

britinitaly said:


> My Nan lives in Italy and has done for a couple of decades. She lives in the south and uses a well known water company they used to send people round to check the water meter once a year and they never did. Now they say that over the years my nan owes them 15,000 euro. She saw their solicitor (bias I know) and was told she has to pay within a year or they will force her to sell the house.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had any advice or had experienced something similar. Can they force her to pay the debt given they failed to check the meter and can they force her to sell her house. Thank any help appreciated


stay calm sounds like a scam to me , any thing legal takes for ever in Italy , cant do it now but when you get more posts I can give you details of several people who can help you , don't worry


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

britinitaly said:


> Can they force her to pay the debt given they failed to check the meter and can they force her to sell her house. Thank any help appreciated


Is it her principal residence? If it is and she meets the other criteria then they can't sell the house.

Prima casa, niente pignoramento ma rimane il rischio dell'ipoteca

A catch bill isn't unusual. Was she getting normal bills? How long does this bill cover?

Different towns have different water rates. Some are fairly expensive.

Assuming she can manage in Italian she should look for the nearest consumer group. Various groups offer consumer protection services. 

For example

ADICONSUM Associazione Difesa Consumatori e Ambiente promossa dalla CISL

https://www.ukecc-services.net/itco.cfm


----------



## britinitaly (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks for the replies she has lived there for over 20 years, it is her main residence and the water is for normal use e.g. cooking/gardening (small garden) she paid all the bills every time for all the years it is one of the well known companies and not a scam because she went to the water board offices. They said the meter calculations have been wrong the person coming round once a year never recorded the meter readings and it has affected other people as well


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Even if it was 30 years that's an average of 500 a year over what she paid . I can't imagine that. 

Was the meter ever changed? They may have miss read the starting number on the meter.

Go to one of the consumer groups.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

britinitaly said:


> thanks for the replies she has lived there for over 20 years, it is her main residence and the water is for normal use e.g. cooking/gardening (small garden) she paid all the bills every time for all the years it is one of the well known companies and not a scam because she went to the water board offices. They said the meter calculations have been wrong the person coming round once a year never recorded the meter readings and it has affected other people as well


where exactly in Italy which commune os she in a bit more imfo would be good then for sure I can point you in the direction of someone who can help you


----------



## symbolrate (Sep 13, 2010)

britinitaly said:


> thanks for the replies she has lived there for over 20 years, it is her main residence and the water is for normal use e.g. cooking/gardening (small garden) she paid all the bills every time for all the years it is one of the well known companies and not a scam because she went to the water board offices. They said the meter calculations have been wrong the person coming round once a year never recorded the meter readings and it has affected other people as well


You say she has always paid the bills. Has she got the receipts or proof of payment. 
Re usage I have a small hous but water garden and small veg plot all throgh summer. Highest bill was for 300c.m @€0.5/lt abot €150 . So €15k sounds a scam or major error which of couse are quie common.


----------

